# Tuscany Town



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 11, 2014)

Will be flying into Milan Italy and then have 5 days before leaving on a cruise from Venice. Am interested in exploring the Tuscany region, visiting some wineries. Also have Pisa and Lucca on my list.  Anyone have any suggestions on a central town to stay in and any specific lodging, restaurant, or places to visit suggestions.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 11, 2014)

Siena or San Gimignano. Or if you are an art buff, Florence is a must-see. For religious pilgrims, it's hard to beat Assissi. It's a very popular area and there are hundreds of lodgings and thousands of restaurants. Have you leafed through the guidebooks like Lonely Planet, or Rick Steves? What appeals to you? Is 2 star OK or do you want 5 star US Hotel chain? How do you feel about Agritourismo? That's working farm stays. We have stayed in Pisa a block or so from the train station, and a re-done 17th century priory across the street from the Bargello in Firenze. Hint: In Milan, schedule in advance an 'audience' with Da Vinci's 'Last Supper'. Only about 20 people are allowed in through air-locks to dehumidify them every 15 minutes. You have to have advance reservations. http://www.lastsuppertickets.com/ It's only a couple of blocks from the downtown train station. We were able to do it between flights at Malpensa airport.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm interested in others responses, as I'm going to Assisi and Florence in August.  I've read/heard good things about Montepulciano, especially for their wine.  San Gimignano and Cortona are reputedly pretty touristy.

If you're flying in to Milan, you might want to consider going up to Lake Como area, e.g. Varenna and Bellagio.  I've never been, but a couple of different friends thought it was great, but maybe not for 1st visit to Italy.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 11, 2014)

There is no such thing as a bad trip to Italy. You can go anywhere and you will think you had the most fantastic trip imaginable. Italy is like that. I would go back, any where, any time. Go into any restaurant. Drink the house vino. Rub elbows with the locals. Know that a coffee costs double when you sit down. Ahhhh, Magnifico!


----------



## thheath (Apr 11, 2014)

I believe you need to narrow your expectations down, considering you only have 5 days in the area.  You could spend 5 days alone in either Florence, Siena or Milan. 

I spent a month in the area 2 years ago with a rental car, staying in a hilltop village near Siena (rented via VRBO).

All I can say is I wouldn't drive in the above cities again for love nor money, OMG.

I would either elect to do Florence and Siena using train and public transportation.

Or the countryside via rental car, San Gimignano, Volerra, Chianti area, etc.

Believe me, in 5 days you can only scratch the surface, it's a large region.

Relax and have fun; I love me some Italy 

PS: Be VERY careful in tourist areas, regarding pick pockets.

I was warned and still got hit at the Vatican.  In the hour it took me to discover and call Chase Bank, they had charged $10K on my CC.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Apr 11, 2014)

A favorite of ours is Greve, in the Chianti district on the road between Florence and Siena. Charming town, plenty to eat and to do, and you're close to other Tuscan spots. Here's a link:
www.chianti.com/greve-in-chianti


----------



## lynne (Apr 11, 2014)

Montepulciano is a favorite of ours.  Great hill town with good food, wine and aged vinegars.  Of course, you can say that about almost any town in Tuscany.  If I wasn't already happily settled in Hawaii, Tuscany, Italy would be my choice to live.


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 14, 2014)

_We were there for 2 weeks, staying at a Timeshare for one week and then rented an adorable stone house in the Village of Civitella Marittima, Toscana, Italy!  What an amazing place perched on a hillside...views to die for!  Casina di Rosa, http://www.casinadirosa.it/ was the best place for exploring...close to Siena, as well....very centrally located....great reviews all over the internet, as well.

If you want photos, message me and I'll forward them along._


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just back from 10 days in Italy. WOW!

Enjoyed staying in downtown Florence at the westin ( GREAT HOTEL BTW) Do not stay outside of the town center (ie the Hilton- nice hotel but not in town center)

 Since so many places are easy day trips you can do Pisa & Lucca in one day trip, I'd stay again in Florence.


----------

